# يا سيد مراتك ولا العربيه



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

لو انت اعد مع المحروقة  فمطعم
واتعشيتو 
وحسبتو
وركبتو العربية ومروحين
وفجائة طلع عليكو






ووقفو العربية 
وقالولك
 24 بلطجى  يا العربية يا المدام
هتختار ايه
هههههههههه
انا هختار العربية
وابوس ايدة انه هيريحنى من المدام
هههههههه​


----------



## كرستينا0 (17 أبريل 2011)

يا سلالالالالالالالالالالام
المحروقة واتجوزتها لية لما هى محروقة
وبعدين معلش يعنى هى لما تشوف حد زى باتيستا دة
قدامها تخيل انت هتحب انها تشوف جوزها تانى


----------



## انريكي (17 أبريل 2011)

يا عمي انا بس اخلص نفسي

وخلي ياخذ  المدام والعريبه يعني اعمل بيهم ايه

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أبريل 2011)

عليا الطلاج ما افرط لا في دي ولا في دي
اموت احسن 
دا اللي يتاخد منه عربيته 
بكره ياخدوه منه المفتاح بتاعها يا عم الحج ​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> يا عمي انا بس اخلص نفسي
> 
> وخلي ياخذ  المدام والعريبه يعني اعمل بيهم ايه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه



ده الجدعنة بتاع الرجالة 
ما حنى عارفين ان المواقف لتستلزم تورونا فيها عضلاتكم بتهربو منها زي الفئران


----------



## tasoni queena (17 أبريل 2011)

الرجالة بانت على اصلها هههههههههههه

اللى عاملين فيها اسود طلعوا ...................

شكرا سرجيوس للموضوع


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

0بنت الملك0 قال:


> يا سلالالالالالالالالالالام
> المحروقة واتجوزتها لية لما هى محروقة
> وبعدين معلش يعنى هى لما تشوف حد زى باتيستا دة
> قدامها تخيل انت هتحب انها تشوف جوزها تانى


اتجوزتة لانى مخدوع فيه
وبعدين لو بصت لباتيستا تبقى خيانه
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> يا عمي انا بس اخلص نفسي
> 
> وخلي ياخذ  المدام والعريبه يعني اعمل بيهم ايه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه


ياخد المدام وعليه العربية هديه
هههههههههه
وابوس ايده
واشكرة
وليه ميطانيه عندى
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> عليا الطلاج ما افرط لا في دي ولا في دي
> اموت احسن
> دا اللي يتاخد منه عربيته
> بكره ياخدوه منه المفتاح بتاعها يا عم الحج ​


الى يفرط فساعته يبقى فرط فنظارتة
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## كرستينا0 (18 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> اتجوزتة لانى مخدوع فيه
> وبعدين لو بصت لباتيستا تبقى خيانه
> هههههههههههههههههه




مخدوع فيها يا سلام 
هو كل الرجالة اللى بيتجوزوا وبعدين
بذهقوا بيكونوا مخدوعين 
وبعدين انت هتسيبها وتمشى علشان العربية
هى بقى تبرض لباتيستا مش خيانة صدقنى


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ده الجدعنة بتاع الرجالة
> ما حنى عارفين ان المواقف لتستلزم تورونا فيها عضلاتكم بتهربو منها زي الفئران


هى البنت مش زى الولد؟
يعنى ليه الراجل يدافع عن الست
لما ممكن الست تدافع عن الراجل
من مبداء المساواة
هع هع هع هع هع هع


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> الرجالة بانت على اصلها هههههههههههه
> 
> اللى عاملين فيها اسود طلعوا ...................
> 
> شكرا سرجيوس للموضوع


هع هع هع هع
مش الست زى الراجل؟
ولا رجعتى فى رئيك
ومش مقتنعه بكلام قاسم وشعراوى؟
هع هع هع هع
يبقى هى الى تدافع عن الراجل
صح
يا متساوية بالراجل
والا اصبحتى اقل منه
 هع هع هع هع هع هع هع


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههه نعم نعم

لالالالالالالالالا العربية في داهية طبعا اهم حاجه المدام عشان تطلع عنيكم هههههههههههه

موضوع جميل كالعادة​


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه نعم نعم
> 
> لالالالالالالالالا العربية في داهية طبعا اهم حاجه المدام عشان تطلع عنيكم هههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع جميل كالعادة​


رد غلط ومش صح
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
احنا نضحى بالست
لانه تتعوض لكن العربية غاليه
ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أبريل 2011)

> هع هع هع هع
> مش الست زى الراجل؟
> ولا رجعتى فى رئيك
> ومش مقتنعه بكلام قاسم وشعراوى؟
> ...



لالا انا مقتنعة تماما بالتساوى متقلقش من النقطة دى

افهم من كلامك انك اقتنعت خلاص بالتساوى هسيبهاله وهى تدافع عن نفسها

صح ؟؟؟؟ عايزة اعرف اقتنعت بالتساوى ولا لاء


----------



## Scofield (18 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> لو انت اعد مع المحروقة  فمطعم
> واتعشيتو
> وحسبتو
> وركبتو العربية ومروحين
> ...




انا اقولك انا بقى
مدام مفيش feelings و in puplic so what
:a63::a63::a63:
طبعا لا العربية و لا المدام انا اصلا مبحبش اكل برة:a63:


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> رد غلط ومش صح
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> احنا نضحى بالست
> لانه تتعوض لكن العربية غاليه
> ههههههههههه




هههههههههه

امممممممممممممم انا كده بقي شكلي هبلغ المدام وهي تتصرف معاك

ههههههههههه حاولنا كتير معاك وانت بردو مصمصم ههههههههههههه

لازم لازم تعرف عشان تتصرف في الموضوع ده بطريقتها بقي ههههههههههههleasantr:a63:


----------



## شميران (18 أبريل 2011)

اصلا ياخدو الرجال والعربية واحنة ندافع عن نفسنا :budo: 
ههههههههههههههههه تسلم ايدك عالموضوع


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لالا انا مقتنعة تماما بالتساوى متقلقش من النقطة دى
> 
> افهم من كلامك انك اقتنعت خلاص بالتساوى هسيبهاله وهى تدافع عن نفسها
> 
> صح ؟؟؟؟ عايزة اعرف اقتنعت بالتساوى ولا لاء


انا بفكر بفكرك انتى
ملكيش دعوة بفكرى انا 
ترلملململململململم


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> انا اقولك انا بقى
> مدام مفيش feelings و in puplic so what
> :a63::a63::a63:
> طبعا لا العربية و لا المدام انا اصلا مبحبش اكل برة:a63:


ههههههههههههههه
يعنى هىالمدام فالبيت بتطبخلك؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> امممممممممممممم انا كده بقي شكلي هبلغ المدام وهي تتصرف معاك
> 
> ...


بلاش والنبى
اصل دى قوية ومفترية
ههههههههههههههه
مفيش مدام اصلا
هههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أبريل 2011)

> انا بفكر بفكرك انتى
> ملكيش دعوة بفكرى انا
> ترلملململململململم



هههههههههههه فكرى انا عرفاه كويس

متتهربش يا واد عايزين نعرف فكرك ؟؟؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> اصلا ياخدو الرجال والعربية واحنة ندافع عن نفسنا :budo:
> ههههههههههههههههه تسلم ايدك عالموضوع


هههههههههه
انا جبت سيرة خطف الرجال الان؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه فكرى انا عرفاه كويس
> 
> متتهربش يا واد عايزين نعرف فكرك ؟؟؟


فكرى ان كل واحد يدافع على نفسو
يعنى سيب وانا اسيب
يا بنوتة
هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أبريل 2011)

> فكرى ان كل واحد يدافع على نفسو
> يعنى سيب وانا اسيب
> يا بنوتة
> هههههههههههه



ههههههههههه برافو يعنى اعترفت بالمساواة


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> بلاش والنبى
> اصل دى قوية ومفترية
> ههههههههههههههه
> مفيش مدام اصلا
> هههههههه


 

هههههههههههههه نعم نعم

انت بتضحك علينا

انت قولت قبل كده ان في مدام

شكلي هبلغ عنك هههههههههههه:spor2:


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه برافو يعنى اعترفت بالمساواة


فين الاعتراف
هو نصب عليا وخلاص
ههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه نعم نعم
> 
> انت بتضحك علينا
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههه
لاءه مقلتش كدة قبل كدة
بس انا بحب اضحك
ههههههههههههههههه
معندكيش عروسة تستاهلنى كدة
ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أبريل 2011)

> فين الاعتراف
> هو نصب عليا وخلاص
> ههههههههههههه


ههههههههههه انت مع المساواة ؟؟

سرجيوس :- على حسب الموقف

على العموم انا عذراك باتيستا مش اى كلام يعنى


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه انت مع المساواة ؟؟
> 
> سرجيوس :- على حسب الموقف
> 
> على العموم انا عذراك باتيستا مش اى كلام يعنى


لاءه ضد المساوة
ست مين الى تساوى الراجل دى
ههههههههههه
شكلى هضربك وهزعلك منى
هههههههههههه
بس متقليش لابونا فالكنيسة
والنبى
ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أبريل 2011)

> لاءه ضد المساوة
> ست مين الى تساوى الراجل دى
> ههههههههههه
> شكلى هضربك وهزعلك منى
> ...



هههههههههه بس فى الضرب

انت مع المساواة

اوعى اقول لابونا والنبى ( مش راكبين على بعض )


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه بس فى الضرب
> 
> انت مع المساواة
> 
> اوعى اقول لابونا والنبى ( مش راكبين على بعض )


ليه مس راكبين؟
اصل ابونا دا بيحرمنى على طول بالشهر
وبيغلس عليا
اصلو حبيبى من ايا م الجيزة
ههههههههههههههههه
(متخفيش هضربك براحة)
ترملمململململم


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> لاءه مقلتش كدة قبل كدة
> بس انا بحب اضحك
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 

هههههههههههه دور في السوبر ماركت هههههههههههه:a63:leasantr


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه دور في السوبر ماركت هههههههههههه:a63:leasantr


انا بحبه تكون طارزة
مش معلبات
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> انا بحبه تكون طارزة
> مش معلبات
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههههههه:spor2:


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه:spor2:


ايه يا عم الخطيب
بتعرفى تلعبى كورة
هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههه لا بس بعرف اتفرج علي النهائيات هههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه لا بس بعرف اتفرج علي النهائيات هههههههههه


هنعملك كمين كروى
هههههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (18 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ده الجدعنة بتاع الرجالة
> ما حنى عارفين ان المواقف لتستلزم تورونا فيها عضلاتكم بتهربو منها زي الفئران


وانتي مالك ها

انا حر في مراتي والعربية مش تتخلي في الشئون العائلية هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Scofield (18 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> يعنى هىالمدام فالبيت بتطبخلك؟



طبعا يبنى امال ايه ده انا عامل اشتراك فى مستشفى غسيل المعدى و الكلى:kap:


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> طبعا يبنى امال ايه ده انا عامل اشتراك فى مستشفى غسيل المعدى و الكلى:kap:


كل الستات كدة يا خويا
فاشلين فالطبيخ
واحسن شيفات العالم رجال
ربنا يتوب عليك يا حبيبى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> الى يفرط فساعته يبقى فرط فنظارتة
> هههههههههههههههههههه



فهمتني يا لائيم هههههههههه


----------



## بايبل333 (18 أبريل 2011)

* هههههههههههههههه وانا بسمع المثل داة كثير لية *
*الجرى نصف رجولة *


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> فهمتني يا لائيم هههههههههه


هههههههههههههه
اى خدعه


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 أبريل 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> * هههههههههههههههه وانا بسمع المثل داة كثير لية *
> *الجرى نصف رجولة *


هو دا وقت استخدام المثال
بالسلامة المدام
بس المهم العربيه
اجرى بيه
هههههههههه


----------



## هالة الحب (19 أبريل 2011)

عاشت ردالة بلدنا


----------



## Scofield (19 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> كل الستات كدة يا خويا
> فاشلين فالطبيخ
> واحسن شيفات العالم رجال
> ربنا يتوب عليك يا حبيبى



لا و ياريت يتكسفو شوية الا و بجحين كمان و الواحدة منهم تقولك انا بتعب فى الطبيخ قال يعنى بتعمل اللى متعملش امال لو كان حلو كانت عملت ايه:thnk0001:


----------



## السـامرية (19 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه كل الرجالة كدة على فكرة
مش جديدة عليكوا ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## tamav maria (19 أبريل 2011)

يالهوووووووووووووي 
علي ردالة اليومين دول
رداله ورق


----------



## أنجيلا (19 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> وانتي مالك ها
> انا حر في مراتي والعربية مش تتخلي في الشئون العائلية هههههههههههههههههه


وانت زعلت كده ليه?!
معلش الحقيقة بتوجع 
الرجالة الجدعة انقرضت يابني قبل حتى ما تظهر الديناصورات ههههههههههههههه
يعني مش حاجة جديدة هههههههههه




Scofield قال:


> لا و ياريت يتكسفو شوية الا و بجحين كمان و الواحدة منهم تقولك انا بتعب فى الطبيخ قال يعنى بتعمل اللى متعملش امال لو كان حلو كانت عملت ايه:thnk0001:


ااه وكان الرجالة لبيتقنوا الطبخ! تلاقيه قاعد يا كل وياكل كالغوريلا ولما ينتهي يقول الاكل وحش 
يا سلااام 
صار وحش لما انتهيت انت مش عرفت طعمو وانت بتاكل ههههههه
ما كلكم كده مش بتعرفو غير الكلام والانتقاد
 تلاقيه مش بيعرف يحضر كوباية شاي وعاملي فيها شاف 
استروا ع نفسكم استروا
ربنا يشفيكم


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 أبريل 2011)

هالة الحب قال:


> عاشت ردالة بلدنا


نورت يا اسكندرانى
هههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> لا و ياريت يتكسفو شوية الا و بجحين كمان و الواحدة منهم تقولك انا بتعب فى الطبيخ قال يعنى بتعمل اللى متعملش امال لو كان حلو كانت عملت ايه:thnk0001:


لا
وقول يا ريتهم هما الى عارفين الطريقة 
لاءه
دول بيتصلو بالشيفات ويتعلمو
هع هع هع هع


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 أبريل 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه كل الرجالة كدة على فكرة
> مش جديدة عليكوا ههههههههههههه
> *​


فيه اعتراض يا كابتن
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> يالهوووووووووووووي
> علي ردالة اليومين دول
> رداله ورق


لحلوح امحلى  مش عارف ايه
جول لع
هههههههههههههه
غلط تحطى صورتك فالنت كدة
ههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> وانت زعلت كده ليه?!
> معلش الحقيقة بتوجع
> الرجالة الجدعة انقرضت يابني قبل حتى ما تظهر الديناصورات ههههههههههههههه
> يعني مش حاجة جديدة هههههههههه
> ...


مشاركة وحششششششششششششششششششششششششا
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> مشاركة وحششششششششششششششششششششششششا
> ههههههههههههههههههه


 
مالحقيقة وحشة احنى بنعرف هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (21 أبريل 2011)

دى مش حقيقه
دا تزيف للتاريخ
ههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (21 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> دى مش حقيقه
> دا تزيف للتاريخ
> ههههههههه


 
ربنا يشفيكم من الوهم لعيشين فيه:yaka:


----------



## سرجيوُس (21 أبريل 2011)

هش هش
مش فالحين الا فالكلام دا
الى لا بيودى ولا بيجيب
هههههههه


----------

